
Palantir just got its hands on the UK’s post-Brexit border and customs data - mightyweasel
https://pando.com/2020/09/17/palantir-got-its-hands-on-uk-post-brexit-customs-data/
======
raxxorrax
The UK is an example of why you want your government to collect the least
amount of data possible.

So thanks to British people for testing how fast their data gets sold on the
private market.

I think if people knew what was done with the data...

